# Ref; Cranberry ABTs



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

So when I was up in MI talking to Joken <Walt> we started discussing how alot of things are hard to do a new twist on, every thing has been done. So we turned to Cranberries some how, and then it was 'What if we put Cranberries in ABTs?' which is exactly what I did today. I added some roughly diced dried reduced sugar cranberries into the mix, which was one block of regular cream cheese and a healthy dashing of garlic powder. 

Now I got them on the smoker, just using the MES' chip tray, one chip load of applewood for smoke. I'll tell you how they are in about 3 hours. I'm doing them at 250f.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking forward to hearing the results...wish I were looking forward to tasting the results.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Looking forward to hearing the results...wish I were looking forward to tasting the results.


Thanks. Sadly the reduced sugar ones? Still not super tart! But I've honestly never seen completely unsweetened ones either.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 11, 2018)

Well, fruit is already sugar by nature, but cranberry being generally tart, that should work well.   Could have gone all natural!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Well, fruit is already sugar by nature, but cranberry being generally tart, that should work well.   Could have gone all natural!


I plan to if this remotely works out, but I'll need to hit up a specialty store for the all natural kind/order online.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 11, 2018)

Or grow and pick em yourself!!!!


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm watching


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Well they got done sooner then I expected, granted nothing else was in the smoker! These are pretty darn good! You get the sweet tang of the Cranberry...definitely will be making these my standard ABTs.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 11, 2018)

Glad to har they turned out.  They look real good.  Now that you blazed the traiil, I will deifinitely have to try.

What is that tray, and where does it come from?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Glad to har they turned out.  They look real good.  Now that you blazed the traiil, I will deifinitely have to try.
> 
> What is that tray, and where does it come from?


That's a weber grill tray I've had for..I forgot how long. It has slits in the material so smoke and heat gets through better. Makes things easy to take on and off.

I'll likely doctor this up in the future, I just wanted to taste it as the most basic form.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 11, 2018)

They look spot on! Wish I could try them from here.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> They look spot on! Wish I could try them from here.


Thanks!


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks like it was worth the wait! Looking good!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks like it was worth the wait! Looking good!


Sure tasted good too!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 16, 2018)

TKRFV, Nice twist on my favorite smoked goodie! like


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> TKRFV, Nice twist on my favorite smoked goodie! like


You gotta try these then! Thanks for the like!


----------

